# Hi



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

I have an Echo string trimmer with a solid shaft and the tube is damaged. It seems like it may have bearings inside supporting the shaft. I would like to find out what it takes to replace the tube. Will the bearings and shaft come out and how do I get them out? Then I need to know if I will be able to reuse them in another tube. The next thing is I want to use a tube that I already have from an Echo with a flexible drive shaft, will it work? So if any of you know about this please respond. Thank you.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The bearings are non-replaceable in all trimmers I've ever encountered in straight, solid-shaft units.

Not sure what you're talking about with the 2nd tube. If the bearings in it are ok, then if the tube fits into the clutch drum housing, and the driveshaft fits into the drum, then you can probably use it - if the flexshaft unit is a straight-shaft unit, then it will probably work. MOST LIKELY YOU CAN'T inter-mix flex vs. solid shaft components, only what attaches to them.

Echo's IPL system works great.

http://www.echo-usa.com/Support-Help
http://www.partstree.com/parts/
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/echo-parts-c-35043.html


----------

